# Canon 6D vs 60D Test



## rigradio (Dec 24, 2014)

Hi guys,

I did a test to my Canon 6D & 60D both in* Live View* using a *Canon TS-E 24mm II*.
Setting:* AV Priority Mode*, *Evaluate Metering* 

*On 6D:* turn on the Live View Button -> press the Zoom Button and the AF Zone (white rectangle) appears.
When I move the AF Zone using Directional Button, the shutter speed *not change* _-> the same if we set to Center Weight Metering_.

*On 60D:* turn on the Live View Button -> AF Zone automatically appears, *no need* to press the Zoom Button. 
When I move the AF Zone using Directional Button, the shutter speed *change*.

Does anyone can explain what is the mechanical differences in the 6D & 60D body so the different behaviour happen?

Thank you


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 24, 2014)

rigradio said:


> I did a test to my Canon 6D & 60D both in* Live View* using a *Canon TS-E 24mm II*.
> Setting:* AV Priority Mode*, *Evaluate Metering*



Fyi: Your metering setting doesn't matter in live view - the mirror is flipped up, and your phase metering system is blind. That's why the camera says "this function isn't available in lv" if you press the metering buttion :->

The camera meters simply according to its firmware, and that'll be different 60d vs. 6d. For best results, do yourself a favor and use Magic Lantern with auto-ettr...

Note: Superheroes don't use live view to take pictures :->


----------



## rigradio (Dec 24, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> Fyi: Your metering setting doesn't matter in live view - the mirror is flipped up, and your phase metering system is blind. That's why the camera says "this function isn't available in lv" if you press the metering buttion :->



Only on 60D, you still can change the metering mode on 6D even in live view


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 24, 2014)

The shutter may be changing on the 60D due to its smaller angle of view, the metering comes from the sensor and its focused on a smaller area than the 6D, assuming you have the cameras side by side withy the same lens.

There is little we can do to help without knowing the exact setup, what the subject is, how its lit, all these things and more can make a difference between crop and FF.


----------



## rigradio (Dec 25, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> There is little we can do to help without knowing the exact setup, what the subject is, how its lit, all these things and more can make a difference between crop and FF.



Thanks for the response.
It was a sunrise with high dynamic range scene.

Cheers


----------

